# 10 LB FLOUNDER - 4/11/10



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

This weekend was EPIC for flounder fishing. Some of the best flounder I've caught in LONG time, including two true saddle blankets (25"+). The last 10 lb flounder I caught was back in 2003. It took me 7 years, but I finally got another one today. She was right at 27" and 3 inches thick.

11 APR 2010 - Monster 10 lb flounder









Revived









Released









I have to admit, it felt pretty good releasing that fish. I hope someone catches it for the Star tournament.

10 APR 2010 - Shown below is picture of the 25" flounder that I caught during a rainstorm. (Saturday's nasty weather was ideal for catching big flounder). Ended up with a few fish between 21-25 inches.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A TOTALLY awesome string and fish. Congrats! Now there is something you don't see everyday.. Good picture and double thumbs up.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

That is freaking awesome.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'm going flounder fishing with YOU!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

The picture with your foot next to the stringer of flounder is great. Anyway you can send me that picture in high pixel count? That is truly amazing.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*x2*



ComeFrom? said:


> I'm going flounder fishing with YOU!


x2. your the man, never seen one that freaking huge. Awesome catch :cheers: and thanks for posting. I'm calling in sick to go play.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Forget Flattie.. It's Fatttie. Flounder King Lives On !*

If you dont feech the star, you should. Otherwise the rest of us will have a chance in the fattie division.

Flounder King lives on ! Congrats and power to you for the release. !

Thanks for sharing that ( Holy Sheet ) Catch


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Just awesome.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, thats just amazing!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

NICE CATCH J....

Keep it up, you are the flounder man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

That flounder is a hoss, congratz
whatd u catch it on?


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hall of Fame*

That has to be one the most impressive stringers I've ever seen - that's Hall of Fame stuff there!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

WTG!


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm speechless! To catch one flounder like that is pretty incredible, a whole stringer is something legendary. 

Do you use live bait or artificials? I've never been a huge flounder-specific fisherman, but I might have to change my tune now!!

Great job, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

3" thick...what a TUB!!! That is 2cool and thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I love reading your posts- congrats on such an awesome stringer.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That's a shocking stringer. He must be using 10 inch live mullet for bait....


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Great catch and greenie for letting it go :cheers::cheers:.

Matt


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*flounder envy*

Very nice stringer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

/DROOL


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Speechless..............................


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Chester who? LOL! You are the flounder king!


----------



## Doby (Mar 11, 2010)

Biggest Flounder I have ever seen. Congrats !!


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

Thats awesome. ive never caught a flounder anywhere near that big...nice job


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fort Point? That is an awesome picture of those babies on the stringer!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

you pounded them! Great greens on the release! STAR locked up if you find that slab again!


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

very nice!!! Hands down for the release........


----------



## Hook-N-Horns (Mar 4, 2010)

What a catch... that is awsome.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I am speechless!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Nice stringer, that pic of the stringer would make a great painting.


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

anybody know by looking at the background of his pics where the hell was he at???!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

YOU ARE THE MAIN MOST MONKEY IN THE JUNGLE! I don't lnow of anyone that has put as many saddle blankets on the stringer bro. You have my utmost respect. BTW, where you're catching those bad boys is right down from my stabbin shore..LOL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

man!!!!! what a stringer


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

Levelwind said:


> Yes.


GYB?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

looks like a deep channel follow the pattern if you read chester moores flounder tactics it will tell you rite now is ideal time to fish big live mullet in deep water..for doormats


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have said it before and will say it again Oceankayaker is definitely one of the best if not the best flounder fishermen in the state


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> I have said it before and will say it again Oceankayaker is definitely one of the best if not the best flounder fishermen in the state


If hes not someone else--(Please forgive me for my sins and let me in when its my time, if you are) h:


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Man thats awesome........I would give my pinky toe to know how to catch fish like that.


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

My only question is when do we eat?


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

man thats the biggest flounder i ever seen! i give u a big high five on that one brotha! she lives to fight another day....


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! I want to be lucky enough to at least catch one of those. So what did you catch them on????


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

That is an awesome stringer, and a monster saddle blanket.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW! I mean wow. I would have loved to catch those!
RT


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome fish saddles!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW!!!Thats an awesome stringer.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

AWESOME CATCH!!!!!! love the pictures!


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.

The 10 pounder was caught on my trusty pearl white Gulp pogy
The 25" flounder was caught on a jumbo live shrimp.

I caught all of the fish along bulkheads in about 7 feet of water (muddy bottom mixed with some shell) with about 3' of water visibility and TONS of small bait fish. 

Here are a couple more pics of the releases...


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cool, congratulations...


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

didn't know you could catch Halibut down here! :slimer: Nice fish man!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I'm speechless... WOW! Great work...


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

You truely are the Guru.
I love reading your reports.
Now how you gonna top this one :biggrin:
Congrats


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Fantastic stringer of fish. Congratulations.


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

ok84 FTW! Amazing fish man!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

now that's what i'm talking about! WOW.........flounder are my favorites.....beyond nice post!


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

Sick string man


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wow*

Good job man!!!:spineyes:


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

There is not doubt, you are the Flounder Guru.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Well done...Those are awsome Gulf flounder and what a stringer...Wow.

I love to fish for flounder. When I was 12 (1947) I lucked into a 12# twenty seven incher...A "Summer flounder" or a 'Fluke"...a left eyed flounder, up on the North East coast. Been looking for another big one ever since.

Again...well done.

Frank


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Mr. Oceankayaker you are the best. Do you think I could hire you to fish in my boat in SLP waters.? You are a inspiration to us . !!!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Whoops... meant to say 7 yrs old, not 12...

Frank


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow....just Wow....Great post


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes..awesome is the correct answer. Nice catch!


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

saddle blanket??? Man thats a goose-down feather bed!!!


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

sweet!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

man you should run for President or something after catching that mess of flounder


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Oceankayaker, it does my heart good knowing there are people like you on the water. You're actions scream as loud as any words ever can. You've shown us how it's done at the catch, and then trumped it by showing us again at the release. Great management of the resource and BIG GREENS to you! Thanks for sharing the pics, and thanks for sharing the resource. Wishing you fair winds & following seas!!!!


----------



## denden713 (Apr 8, 2010)

i think he buys em at the sea food shop and strings em on his string n takes pictures of em ehehheh


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

**** bud those are nice!:cheers:


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Dang! That's fantastic. Please PM me with the exact coordinates. Thanks.:rotfl:


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

You're a better man than I for letting that monster go. I'd have called up some friends and had them help me eat it (after stuffing of course :biggrin. Anyways, props on the catch and stringer!!!:cheers:


----------



## PMD (Apr 2, 2006)

Magnifico!!!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Great fish and better release. Congrats!!!!! You are setting a good example. thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Man thats awesome........I would give my pinky toe to know how to catch fish like that.


I'd give your other pinky toe for the same info.


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

you sure those arent halibut? haha


----------



## OceanOfFunk (Jan 5, 2010)

*"We're Not Worthy!"*









Thats Awesome


----------



## n00bi3 (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks for sharing as usual! your re a beast when it comes to flounder!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> That's a shocking stringer. He must be using 10 inch live mullet for bait....


Up here if we want to weed out the dinks and croaker we use bigger baits, 4"-8" live spot ideally.

Nice job on the release!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Majekster said:


> didn't know you could catch Halibut down here! :slimer: Nice fish man!


That's what I was thinking. You def know your stuff when it comes to flounder, incredible catch.
You doing this out of your yak?


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

I work six days a week and now you're just toying with my emotions.

Nice catch!.....mmmm, flounder....


----------

